# What do you think so far? Any recommendation?



## dannieboiz (Jul 21, 2015)

We're buying a couple pieces at a time before we move onto the next.. as of now this is all we have. As you can see, we have 2 different color curtains up, probably going with the White curtains.

Thinking about adding some yellow or baby blue decor into the mix to add colors. 

Still need to find is an area rug and a large square cocktail table and a floor lamp. 

Also thinking about adding a sofa table behind the sofa against the wall in front of the panels to add some small decor for colors.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Looking fine, so far.

I might think about adding a crown molding with a hidden strip light system on the wall above the sofa, so when it is on it reflects up to the ceiling then will wash the entire room with a soft mood light.

Would be a crime to cover all that wood flooring with a carpet / rug or similar. But I realize the comfort level on bare feet. 

Do you plan on tinting those waves on the wall panel a bit, maybe pastels in complimentary tones?



ED


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

It's all in what looks good to you.
All I see is a dust catching impossible to clean accent wall and chairs against the wall where no's going to want sit without moving the chairs.


----------



## ryansdiydad (Aug 16, 2015)

Why not go floor to ceiling on the panels?


----------



## dannieboiz (Jul 21, 2015)

Thats going to be the final finish of the panels. I wanted the contrast so the panels pop.

I bougjt enough to do the full wall but decided against it to make the room appear longer


----------



## griz (Sep 22, 2015)

Mule deer head mount would look killer over that couch....

About a 15lb steelhead would be cool over that plant in the corner...


----------



## ryansdiydad (Aug 16, 2015)

Huggies are the best diapers... Keep buying huggies and use Huggies Pull-ups for potty training...

+1 for the steelhead or maybe a 25lb silver King Salmon..

You tried posting on houzz.com forums? Some actual interior decorators over there that may give some ideas..


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

It has a mid-century modern flair, and it looks pretty good to me, so you might consider embellishing that.

If you can find one and want to undertake a project, take a dining room table, cut it down and turn it into a large coffee table.


----------



## richietile (Nov 15, 2014)

Looks great! Regarding the tables, maybe glass topped and wrought iron base.

If lifestyle permits, a white/bone shag area rug.

I like the mono-chromatic look. Consider adding the accent colors last, when you have a better feel for the space. (Animal prints would also look killer!)

Nice job.


----------



## dannieboiz (Jul 21, 2015)

I like the idea of the iron/glass table as well but with two younger ones that likes to climb on tables it won't work.

Thinking of a 2 tear table so there's storage on the bottom. I like the solid light tone shag rug, wife wants to add something with colors. We're going shopping this weekend of some decor we'll see what's available. 

I was going to add crown molding in the area but felt it would be over powering and create a distraction away from the wall panels.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Crown molding does not have to be gaudy and elaborate, it can be as simple as a small 1x3 , plain , just enough to add those rope lights for an accenting mood light effect.

Yeah I know ,I sound like a nagging spouse. 

I SHUT UP NOW


ED


----------



## dannieboiz (Jul 21, 2015)

de-nagorg said:


> Crown molding does not have to be gaudy and elaborate, it can be as simple as a small 1x3 , plain , just enough to add those rope lights for an accenting mood light effect.
> 
> Yeah I know ,I sound like a nagging spouse.
> 
> ...


That room has an 18-20 ft vaulted ceiling, If I did crown, I was thinking like a 7 incher. 

this is what I have in my kitchen, are you talking about something like this?


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Yes very similar, but just the one wall above the sofa.

But with a vaulted ceiling ,it will negate the concept greatly.

So I now suggest that 

"YOU CANNOT PLEASE EVERYONE, SO JUST PLEASE YOURSELF".

You are on your way to having a very inviting space there, and seem to have a grip on things.



ED


----------



## dannieboiz (Jul 21, 2015)

IC what you're saying now. I had that exact thought in mind when I was drawing out the concept of this room. But as you said, the vaulted ceiling prevented me from doing this in a clean way. Hence the 3 additional gimbal wall wash lights were added. There are 8 additional can lights on that ceiling. :vs_shocked:

I started with 3 layout in mind and decided.. As you can see, getting from concept to this stage all DIY from a novice I'm pretty proud of it. :devil3:


----------



## john91 (Dec 15, 2015)

Good job! Looking good. I second or third (whatever place I'm in) the crown molding. Not sure how it works with vaulted ceilings, but it's one thing that really transforms an "eh" to "wow".

May I ask, what are those panels? I like them a lot! Are they kitchen backsplash tiles? And you framed the whole thing around right?


----------



## dannieboiz (Jul 21, 2015)

Thanks, I may do the crown but w/o the lights. I have a couple other project that's more important, 3 bathroom remodel, complete furnishing the living room and dining room then the crown can be installed later. 

I got the panels from http://walldecor3d.com/ if you don't mine the seams the installation will be extremely fast. I went into it knowing I did not want any seams so it took me a good week a few hours a day through trial and error to finally find the right product to seal the seams and lots of sanding to "almost" hide all the seam. If you look very close you can still see areas where I did not hide the seams too well. I got tired of sanding so I called it a day. 

They're not recommended for wet area. The panels themselves are almost like cardboard but once installed, prime and painted they are quite durable. 

If you want it for the kitchen, they do have similar designs porcelain tiles, i've seen them in 4x6 for backsplash as well as 12x24 for walls. I was going to do this for one of our bathroom wall but I didn't want to over do any one thing in the house.

And yes, since I didn't do from ceiling to floors leaving it unframed would look unfinish so I bought very simple casing to frame it out. Fortunately, my wall is 13.5ft and casing come in 17ft length.  for $25 bucks it made a big difference.


----------



## john91 (Dec 15, 2015)

Thanks for the tips. It's cheaper than I thought it would be. Yea trim/casing makes a huge difference for the small price tag. Sometime big price tag on how decorative you go though.

I'm gonna frame a big window and add a window sill to it pretty soon. Should make a big difference in my space.


----------

